# Hey! I need help! Anyone from Serbia?



## thenightmareundead (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello. I'm a transgender man from Russia and I'm thinking about moving to Serbia. Can I ask you a question about getting access to testosterone in Serbia? I have already changed gender marker on my documentation and I have been on testosterone for over two years. Can you recommend me how to get more information about this?
What do I need to buy testosterone medication? Would I need a prescription from endocrinologist and would it be difficult to get an appointment? Do I need a diagnosis from psychiatrist if I have already changed my legal gender?


----------

